# Surrogacy in Thailand



## Vespa1 (Sep 7, 2013)

Hello,

Does anyone have any experience with surrogacy in Thailand
- Use of clinics / or decisions taken not to use clinics
- Costs
- Any recommendations on dos and donts?

I would be glad of any sharing of experiences.
Vespa


----------



## LouGhevaert (May 18, 2009)

Hi

Surrogacy in Thailand is a developing area from an English legal perspective.  So far, the English Court hasn't published any cases dealing with Thai surrogacy (although this is likely to change in view of the recent decision by India to only grant medical visas for surrogacy to heterosexual couples who've been married for a least two years).

Surrogacy in Thailand raises a legal minefield, not least because of the uncertainty over the parental status of the IPs and difficulties associated with transferring parental status for the surrogate to the IPs (since the Thai surrogate is named on the Thai birth certificate).

We're currently looking at surrogacy in Thailand and do get in touch if you'd like more information on the legal front.

Best wishes

Louisa


----------



## Tye (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Lou we have just done surrogacy in India and our surrogate mummy is on our Indian birth certificate as well as my husband(sperm donor) and we have got citizenship and are now awaiting passport,Will this hinder PO?? thanks


----------

